# Extwistle Hall Worsthorne



## Petzl (Sep 5, 2008)

Extwistle Hall is a tudor style manor house built in the sixteenth century. it is situated in the countryside halfway between Worsthorne and Haggate. It is only a small place and some parts are not accessable due to damage. It was a dodgy place back in the day, it is rumoured that people living in and around Extwistle Hall believed in raising the devil and other satanic rituals. It was owned by the Parker family for two hundred years until there was a tragic accident, one rainy day a member of the household came back from shooting and threw his wet coat next to the fire to dry it off. He didnt realise that he had left a small pouch of gunpowder in the pocket and it exploded fatally injuring himself and severely injuring others in the House. Since the accident the house is believed to have been unnocupied except for the odd farmer using it now and again. It is a listed building and may be being restored in the near future. Sadly i cant find any more information about the place, surely it has more history to it than this!!
This was taken on the approach to the House.





This is one of the second floor rooms you can see the old stonework under the plaster.




Pretty cool windows, well they would have been in the day.




Another second floor room, was a risky shot this one i didnt know if i was going to fall through the floor or not lol.




Then it was down the stairs to access the first floor! These stairs were very badly damaged.




An old studded door, why did they put loads of studs in them?




A first floor room.




A few more windows with lead detail.




I was on the first floor taking pictures when all of a sudden a bloody big badger came from a hole in the floor and started growling at me, so i buggered off fast but not before finding this rams head, nice!!




There is also a third floor to the building and another part which i couldnt get in because i didnt have the equipment with me, ill probably make another trip down there to explore the rest soon!


----------



## Neosea (Sep 5, 2008)

What a cool place. The doors were made from two layers of wooden planks, mostly oak. To make it stong, the grain on one layer would run the opposite way from the other. The studs were to hold them together making an early form of plywood. The studs also could be pointed for defence if required. The studs also helped to blunt axes that may have been used to try and chop it down.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 5, 2008)

Neosea said:


> The doors were made from two layers of wooden planks, mostly oak. To make it stong, the grain on one layer would run the opposite way from the other. The studs were to hold them together making an early form of plywood. The studs also could be pointed for defence if required. The studs also helped to blunt axes that may have been used to try and chop it down.



I wondered about that myself. Excellent info, Neo.  
Nice find, Petzl. Love the house. Lol at the security badger.


----------



## Petzl (Sep 5, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I wondered about that myself. Excellent info, Neo.
> Nice find, Petzl. Love the house. Lol at the security badger.



Best security ive ever come across lol it scared the life out of me, i turned round and saw this bloody big badger starin at me so i made a run for it lol.


----------



## Petzl (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info neo, it was a good idea i cant imagine a sledgehammer or an axe going through that in a hurry!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn them badgers! 
whatever happened to smack head security !!

Nice pics mate 

Em


----------



## Petzl (Sep 5, 2008)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Damn them badgers!
> whatever happened to smack head security !!
> 
> Nice pics mate
> ...



Cheers, smackheads lol


----------



## freebird (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice pics. :laugh: Wow I would have been ecstatic if I'd been there when the Badger popped up. Couldn't you have got a pic of that too once you had escaped the risk of its powerful jaws?


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 6, 2008)

Love that rams head photo!
Good explore.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 6, 2008)

I want a badger  .


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 6, 2008)

I want a ram's skull.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 6, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I want a ram's skull.



With or without the body?


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 6, 2008)

Neosea said:


> With or without the body?



 Just the skull...I think it would look nice on the wall. Don't think I fancy a whole ram there, though!


----------



## Neosea (Sep 6, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Just the skull...I think it would look nice on the wall. Don't think I fancy a whole ram there, though!



So a live one is out of the question?


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 6, 2008)

Neosea said:


> So a live one is out of the question?



There's an answer to that...just wish I could think of one that that's printable!


----------

